

Get online from your dumb phone - vsakos
http://qz.com/217909/two-thirds-of-the-worlds-mobiles-are-dumb-phones-meet-the-company-getting-them-online/

======
ac2u
Interesting to hear of companies using alternative data channels to build
platforms on. How's adoption with US/European based Telecom APIs?

